# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  تحقيق الخلاف في حديث من أدرك الركوع فقد أدرك الركعة

## صالح بن محمد العمودي

الجزء الأول
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله ، والصلاة والسـلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اتبع هداه ؛ وبعد :
فلقد ترددت كثيرا في كتابة هذا البحث ، ولكن مما دفعني إلى كتابة هذه المقالة المهمة ، ما أقرأه وأسمعه كثيرا في بعض فتاوى بعض المشايخ حفظهم الله ، ومن ذكرهم لهذا الحديث ويتداولونه دائما وتكرارا ، بل ويستدلون به على قولهم ، وهو عندما يسأل أحدهم أنه أدرك الإمام في حالة الركوع ، فهل أدرك الركعة أم لا ؟ ، فيأتي الجواب فورا بقولهم : نعم ، أدركت الركعة ، ومن ثمى يستدلون بحديث : (( من أدرك الركوع فقد أدرك الركعة )) !.
ولكنهم لم يتنبهوا غفر الله لهم وسامحهم أن هذا الحديث الذي ينسبونه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لم يقله البتة ، ويزداد الأمر قبحا وشناعتا عندما يزعمون ثبوته بل وصحته ! .
فأحببت أن انبه إخواني وأخواتي في المجلس العلمي وفقهم الله على هذا الخطأ الفاحش ، ويجب أن يعلم أن سبب هذا الخطأ المتكرر هو بسبب التقليد الأعمى ، وهو ما حصل في موضوعنا هذا ، وليس الأمر هنا بيان هل من أدرك الركوع أدرك الركعة أم لا ؟، فهذا ليس يهمنا الآن ، وإن كنت سوف أذكره لاحقا بإذن الله وتوفيقه وبشكل مختصر في الجزء الثاني إن شاء الله ، ولكن اهتممت كثيرا في بيان من أخطأ في ترويج هذا الحديث ، ومن أول من ذكره بصيغته هذه ، وغيره من الإشكلات الحديثية ، وبالله التوفيق .
فأول من سطر هذا الحديث الموهوم من العلماء السابقين هو الإمام موفق الدين أبو محمد عبد الله بن أحمد بن محمد بن قدامة المقدسي رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه : (( المغني )) (2/379) مسألة رقم     (700) ، وفي كتابه الآخر : (( الشرح الكبير )) (2/9) ، وكذلك ذكر هذا الحديث الشيخ منصور بن يونس بن إدريس البهوتي في كتابه : (( شرح منتهى الإرادات )) (2/121) ، وفي كتابه الآخر : ((كشاف القناع عن متن الإقناع )) (3/376) ، ومن المعاصرين سماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله تعالى كما في موقعه على الرابط التالي http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/4605 ، والمحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه القيم : (( إرواء الغليل )) (2/260) عند رقم الحديث (496) ، وأيضا ذكره رحمه الله تعالى في إجابته لأسئلة أحد الأشخاص في فتوى رقم (11) ، ورقم الشريط (174) ، وهذا هو رابط الشريط http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=1334 ، وأيضا ذُكر هذا الحديث في كتاب : (( فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء )) (9/347) رقم الفتوى (93) ، وأيضا في موقع فتاوى الأزهر  (1/89) ، وذكره أيضا الشيخ العلامة عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن البسام رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه الفذ : (( توضيح الأحكام شرح بلوغ المرام )) (2/272) رقم (338) ، والشيخ محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي حفظه الله تعالى في دروسه (( عمدة الفقة )) رقم (35) وهذا هو الرابط http://www.shankeety.net/Alfajr01Bet...ic&topicId=450 ، والشيخ محمد بن صالح المنجد حفظه الله تعالى في جواب له ورد من سائل ، وهذا هو الرابط http://www.islamqa.com/ar/ref/22155/...20الركعة ، فهذه مجموعة وطائفة من العلماء السابقين والمعاصرين ، غفر الله لهم ، قالوا بثوت هذا الحديث إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !، ولكن وبعد التتبع والاستقراء التام تبين أن هذا الحديث ليس موجودا في دواوين السنة المطهرة ! ، بل ولن نجده حتى في كتب الأحاديث الضعيفة أو حتى الموضوعة ، وهذا هو من شؤم التقليد ، والله المستعان .
فانظر رحمك الله ورعاك إلى هذا الوهم كيف سبَّب بهذا الخطأ الفاحش ، ومن  ثمى نبني  عليه أحكاما دون أن نتنبه إلى أنه حديث لا أصل له في السنة النبوية على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة وأزكى التسليم . 
هذا من جهة ، ومن جهة أخرى فإن عجبك واستغرابك قد يزداد أكثر في فيمن ذهب إلى إدراك الركعة بإدراك الركوع ! ، وسوف أبين ضعف حجتهم بتوفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى في الجزء الثاني إن شاء الله تعالى .

----------


## السكران التميمي

بالنسبة للحديث فكما قلت أخي الكريم؛ لم يروه أحد من أئمة الحديث على اختلافهم.
لكن وقفت في بيان هذا الأمر؛ أعني: إدراك الركعة بإدراك الركوع؛ آثار ثابتة عن ابن عمر وأبو هريرة وغيرهما موقوفة عليهم.
ولعل من رواه مرفوعا وعزاه لأبي داود أنه رواه بالمعنى أو بالمفهوم؛ حيث أني لم أجد في سنن أبي داود إلا هذا اللفظ: "إذا جئتم إلى الصلاة ونحن سجود فاسجدوا ولا تعدوها شيئا، ومن أدرك الركعة فقد أدرك الصلاة".

وقد وقفت للحافظ العقيلي على كلام نفيس هنا قال رحمه الله في ترجمة يحيى بن حميد:
يحيى بن حميد؛ عن قرة. حدثني آدم بن موسى قال: سمعت البخاري قال: يحيى بن حميد، عن قرة؛ لا يتابع.
وهذا الحديث حدثناه إسماعيل بن وهب التجيبي، حدثنا حرملة بن يحيى، حدثنا بن وهب، أخبرنا يحيى بن حميد، عن قرة بن عبد الرحمن، عن ابن شهاب قال: حدثني أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن، عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من أدرك ركعة من الصلاة فقد أدركها قبل أن يقيم الإمام صلبه".
رواه معمر ومالك ويونس وعقيل وابن جريج وابن عيينة والأوزاعي وشعيب، عن الزهري، عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن، عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من أدرك ركعة من الصلاة فقد أدرك الصلاة". ولم يذكر أحد منهم هذا اللفظ: "قبل أن يقيم الإمام صلبه" ولعل هذا من كلام الزهري فأدخله يحيى بن حميد في الحديث ولم يبينه.

وعلى كلٍ المسألة شبه إجماع بين العلماء والأئمة. فتنبه.

----------


## بندر المسعودي

> بالنسبة للحديث فكما قلت أخي الكريم؛ لم يروه أحد من أئمة الحديث على اختلافهم.
> لكن وقفت في بيان هذا الأمر؛ أعني: إدراك الركعة بإدراك الركوع؛ آثار ثابتة عن ابن عمر وأبو هريرة وغيرهما موقوفة عليهم.
> ولعل من رواه مرفوعا وعزاه لأبي داود أنه رواه بالمعنى أو بالمفهوم؛ حيث أني لم أجد في سنن أبي داود إلا هذا اللفظ: "إذا جئتم إلى الصلاة ونحن سجود فاسجدوا ولا تعدوها شيئا، ومن أدرك الركعة فقد أدرك الصلاة".
> وقد وقفت للحافظ العقيلي على كلام نفيس هنا قال رحمه الله في ترجمة يحيى بن حميد:
> يحيى بن حميد؛ عن قرة. حدثني آدم بن موسى قال: سمعت البخاري قال: يحيى بن حميد، عن قرة؛ لا يتابع.
> وهذا الحديث حدثناه إسماعيل بن وهب التجيبي، حدثنا حرملة بن يحيى، حدثنا بن وهب، أخبرنا يحيى بن حميد، عن قرة بن عبد الرحمن، عن ابن شهاب قال: حدثني أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن، عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من أدرك ركعة من الصلاة فقد أدركها قبل أن يقيم الإمام صلبه".
> رواه معمر ومالك ويونس وعقيل وابن جريج وابن عيينة والأوزاعي وشعيب، عن الزهري، عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن، عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من أدرك ركعة من الصلاة فقد أدرك الصلاة". ولم يذكر أحد منهم هذا اللفظ: "قبل أن يقيم الإمام صلبه" ولعل هذا من كلام الزهري فأدخله يحيى بن حميد في الحديث ولم يبينه.
> وعلى كلٍ المسألة شبه إجماع بين العلماء والأئمة. فتنبه.


أظف إلى ما ذكرت حديث أبي بكرة فإن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لم يأمره بالإعادة عندما أدرك النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وهو راكع .

----------


## أبو الحارث السلفي

أخي الكريم هذا كلام العلامة المحدث الألباني على الحديث من إرواء الغليل برقم 496 - ( حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا : ( إذا جئتم إلى الصلاة ونحن سجود فاسجدوا ولا تعدوها شيئا ومن أدرك ركعة فقد أدرك الصلاة ) . رواه أبو داود وفي لفظ له : ( من أدرك الركوع أدرك الركعة ) . ص 199 صحيح . أخرجه أبو داود ( 893 ) والدارقطني ( 132 ) والحاكم ( 1 / 216 و 273 - 274 ) والبيهقي ( 2 / 89 ) من طرق عن سعيد بن أبي مريم : أخبرنا نافع بن يزيد حدثني يحيى بن أبي سليمان عن زيد بن أبي العتاب وابن المقبري عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) . وقال البيهقي : ( تفرد به يحيى بن أبي سليمان المديني وقد روي بإسناد آخر أضعف من ذلك عن أبي هريرة . وأما الحاكم فقال : ( صحيح الإسناد ويحيى بن أبي سليمان من ثقات المصريين ) . وقال في المكان الأخر : ( وهو شيخ من أهل المدينة سكن مصر ولم يذكر بجرح ) . ( 1 ) ( 1 ) قلت : لو سلم له ذلك فهل يلزم منه أن ثقة في حديثه . كلا ولكن مثل هذا القول من الحاكم يشعر اللبيب أن مذهبه في التوثيق كمذهب ابن حيان ! قلت : ووافقه الذهبي والصواب ما أشار إليه البيهقي أنه ضعيف لأن يحيى هذا لم يوثقه غير ابن حبان والحاكم بل قال البخاري : منكر الحديث . وقال أبو حاتم : مضطرب الحديث ليس بالقوي يكتب حديثه . قلت : لكن له طريق أخرى عن عبد العزيز بن رفيع عن رجل عن النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) : ( إذا جئتم والإمام راكع فاركعوا وإن كان ساجدا فاسجدوا ولا تعتدوا بالسجو إذا ليكن معه الركوع ) . أخرجه البيهقي . وهو شاهد قوي فإن رجاله كلهم ثقات وعبد العزيز ابن رفيع تابعي جليل روى عن العبادلة : ابن عمر وابن عباس وابن الزبير وغيرهم من الصحابة وجماعة من كبار التابعين فإن كان شيخه - وهو الرجل الذي لم يسمه - صحابيا فالسند صحيح لأن الصحابة كلهم عدول فلا يضر عدم تسميته كما هو معلوم وإن كان تابعيا فهو مرسل لا بأس به كشاهد لأنه تابعي مجهول والكذب في التابعين قليل كما هو معروف . وقد روي بإسناد آخر من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعا بلفظ : ( من أدرك ركعة من الصلاة فقد أدركها قبل أن يقيم الإمام صلبه ) . أخرجه الدارقطني والبيهقي وكذا 
( قال البخاري : يحيى بن حميد عن قرة لا يتابع عليه . ررواه معمر ومالك ويونس وعقيل وابن جريج وابن عيينة والأوزاعي وشعيب عن الزهري عن أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا بلفظ : ( من أدرك ركعة من الصلاة فقد أدرك الصلاة ) . ولم يذكر أحد منهم هذه اللفظة : ( قبل أن يقيم الإمام صلبه ) ولعل هذا من كلام الزهري فأدخله يحيى بن حميد في الحديث ولم يبينه ) . قلت : ويحبب هذا ضعفه الدارقطني ومن طريقه أخرجه ابن خزيمة في صحيحه كما في ( اللسان ) و ( التلخيص ) ( 132 ) وترجم له - أعني ابن خزيمة - : ( ذكر الوقت الذي يكون فيه المأموم مدركا للركعة إذا ركع إمامه قبل ) . وقد وجدت له طريقا أخرى إلى الزهري أخرجه الضياء المقدسي في ( المنتقى من مسموعاته له بمرو ) ( ق 37 / 2 ) عن أبي علي الأنصاري ثنا عبيد الله ابن منصور الصباغ ثنا أحمد بن صالح - ولم يكن هذا الحديث إلا عنده - ثنا عبد الله ابن وهب عن يونس بن يزيد عن الزهري به بلفظ : ( من أدرك الإمام وهو راكع فليركع معه وليعتد بها من صلاته ) . وهذا إسناد واه جدا فإن أبا علي الأنصاري هذا اسمه محمد بن هارون بن شعيب بن إبراهيم بن حيان وقد قال الذهبي : عن عبد العزيز الكتاني : ( كان يتهم ) . فلا يصلح للأستشهاد . ومما يقوي الحديث جريان عمل جماعة من الصحابة عليه : أولا : ابن مسعود فقد قال : ( من لم يدرك الإمام راكعا لم يدرك تلك الركعة ) . أخرجه البيهقي ( 2 / 90 ) من طريقين عن أبي الأحوص عنه . قلت : وهذا سند صحيح 
وروى ابن أبي شيبة في ( المصنف ) ( 1 / 99 / 1 - 2 ) والطحاوي ( 1 / 231 - 232 ) والطبراني ( 3 / 32 / 1 ) والبيهقي ( 2 / 90 - 91 ) عن زيد ابن وهب قال : خرجت مع عبد الله من داره إلى المسجد فلما توسطنا المسجد ركع الإمام فكبر عبد الله ثم ركع وركعت معه ثم مشينا راكعين حتى انتهينا إلى الصف حتى رفع القوم رؤوسهم قال : فلما قضى الإمام الصلاة قمت وأنا أرى أني لم أدرك فأخذ بيدي عبد الله فأجلسني وقال : إنك قد أدركت ) . قلت : وسنده صحيح . وله في الطبراني طرق أخرى . ثانيا : عبد الله بن عمر قال : ( إذا جئت والإمام راكع فوضعت يديك على ركبتيك قبل أن يرفع فقد أدركت ) . أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة ( 1 / 94 / 1 ) من طريق ابن جريج عن نافع عنه . ومن هذا الوجه أخرج البيهقي إلا أنه قرن مع ابن جريج مالكا ولفظه : ( من أدرك الإمام راكعا فركع قبل أن يرفع الإمام رأسه فقد أدرك تلك الركعة ) . قلت : وإسناده صحيح . ثالثا : زيد بن ثابت كان يقول : ( من أدرك الركعة قبل أن يرفع الإمام رأسه فقد أدرك الركعة ) . رواه البيهقي من طريق مالك أنه بلغه أن عبد الله بن عمر وزيد بن ثابت كانا يقولان ذلك . وأخرج الطحاوي ( 1 / 232 ) عن خارجة بن زيد بن ثابت . ( أن زيد بن ثابت كان يركع على عتبة المسجد ووجهه إلى القبلة ثم يمشي معترضا على شقه الأيمن ثم يعتد بها إن وصل إلى الصف أو لم يصل ) 
قلت : وإسناده جيد . وقد أخرجه هو والبيهقي ( 2 / 90 و 91 ) من طرق أخرى عن زيد نحوه ويأتي إحداها قريبا . رابعا : عبد الله بن الزبير قال عثمان بن الأسود : ( دخلت أنا وعمرو بن تميم المسجد فركع الإمام فركعت أنا وهو ومشينا راكعين حتى دخلنا الصف فلما قضينا الصلاة قال لي عمرو : الذي صنعت آنفا ممن سمعته ؟ قلت : من مجاهد قال : قد رأيت ابن الزبير فعله ) . أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة ورجاله ثقات غير عمرو بن تميم بيض له ابن أبي حاتم وذكره ابن حبان في ( الثقات ) وقال البخاري : ( في حديثه نظر ) . خامسا : أبو بكر الصديق . عن أبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام أن أبا بكر الصديق وزيد بن ثابت دخلا المسجد والإمام راكع فركعا ثم دبا وهما راكعان حتى لحقا بالصف . أخرجه البيهقي وإسناده حسن لكن أبا بكر بن عبد الرحمن لم يدرك أبا بكر الصديق فهو عنه منقطع إلا أنه يحتمل أن يكون تلقاه عن زيد بن ثابت . وهو عن زيد صحيح ثابت فإنه ورد عنه من طرق أخرى تقدم بعضها قريبا . والخلاصة أن الحديث بشاهده المرسل وبهذه الآثار حسنه يصلح للاحتجاج به والله أعلم . ( فائدة ) : دلت هذه الآثار الصحيحة على أمرين : الأول : أن الركعة تدرك بإدراك الركوع ومن أجل ذلك أوردناها . الثاني : جواز الركوع دون الصف وهذا مما لا نراه جائزا لحديث أبي بكثرة أنه جاء ورسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) راكع دون الصف ثم مشى إلى الصف فلما قضى النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) صلاته قال : أيكم الذي ركع دون الصف ثم مشى إلى الصف ؟ قال أبو بكرة : أنا فقال النبي ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) زادك الله حرصا ولا تعد ) . أخرجه أبو داود وغيره بإسناد صحيح كما بينته في ( صحيح أبي داود ) 
( 685 ) وهو عند البخاري أخصر منه . فالظاهر أن الصحابة المذكورين لم يبلغهم هذا الحديث وذلك دليل على صدق القول المشهور عن مالك وغيره : ( مامنا من أحد إلا رد ورد عليه إلا صاحب هذا القبر ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) . ثم رجعت عن ذلك إلى ما ذكرنا عن الصحابة لحديث عبد الله بن الزبير في أن ذلك من السنة وهو صحيح الإسناد كما بينته في ( سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة ) . ( تنبيه ) روى البخاري في جزء القراءة ( ص 24 ) : حدثنا معقل بن مالك قال : حدثنا أبو عوانة عن محمد بن إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة قال : ( إذا أدركت القوم ركوعا لم تعتد بتلك الركعة ) . فهذا سند ضعيف من أجل عنعنة ابن إسحاق ومعقل فإنه لم يوثقه أحد غير ابن حبان . وقال الأزدي : متروك . لكن رواه البخاري في مكان آخر منه ( ص 13 ) عن جماعة فقال : حدثنا مسدد وموسى بن إسماعيل ومعقل بن مالك قالوا : حدثنا أبو عوانة به لكن بلفظ : ( لا يجزئك إلا أن تدرك الإمام قائما ) . ثم قال البخاري : حدثنا عبيد بن يعيش قال : حدثنا يونس قال : حدثنا [ أبن ] إسحاق قال : أخبرني الأعرج به باللفظ الثاني . فقد ثبت هذا عن أبي هريرة لتصريح ابن إسحاق بالتحديث فزالت شبهة تدليسه . وأما اللفظ الأول فلا يصح عنه لتفرد معقل بن مالك به ومخالفته للجماعة في لفظه ولذلك لم أستحسن من الحافظ سكوته عليه في ( التلخيص ) ( ص 127 ) . وثمة فرق واضح بين اللفظين فإن اللفظ الثابت يعطي معنى آخر لايعطيه اللفظ الضعيف ذلك لأنه يدل على أنه إذا أدرك الأمام قائما ولو لحظة ثم ركع أنه يدرك الركعة هذا ما يفيده اللفظ المذكور والبخاري ساقه في صدد إثباته وجوب قراءة الفاتحة وأنه لا يدرك الركعة إذا لم يقرأها وهذا مما لا يتحمله هذا اللفظ كما هو ظاهر . والله أعلم 
( تنبيه آخر ) أخرج حديث الباب ابن عساكر في تاريخه ( 9 / 457 / 2 ) من طريق محمد بن إسماعيل الترمذي قال نا ابن أبي مريم : نا نافع بن يريد نا جعفر بن ربيعة عن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن السائب أن عبد الحميد بن عبد الرحمن بن أزهر حدثه عن أبيه مرفوعا به . والترمذي ثقة حافظ وهو صاحب السنن المعروف به فلا أدري أهذا خلاف منه للجماعة الذين رووه عن ابن أبي مريم على الوجه المتقدم أم هو إسناد آخر لنافع بن يزيد في هذا الحديث أم هو خطأ من بعض نسخ التاريخ اختلط حديث بآخر ؟ وهذا أبعد الاحتمالات . وأما اللفظ الآخر الذي ذكره المؤلف وعزاه لأبي داود فلا أعلم له أصلا لا عند أبي داود ولا عند غيره . والله أعلم .

----------


## السكران التميمي

للشيخ الإمام أبو محمد ابن حزم كلام نفيس في كتابه (المحلى) حول هذه المسألة، انظروه في (3/244).

ولقد بحثت ودققت طويلا أخي الكريم في هذا الحديث واستشهاد الفقهاء به، وقد وجدته وبدون شك عندي _ على الأقل _ أنه وهم منهم في رواية لفظة الحديث الأصل، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا جئتم إلى الصلاة ونحن سجود فاسجدوا ولا تعدوها شيئا، ومن أدرك الركعة فقد أدرك الصلاة"، أو هو خطأ في السماع. بيان ذلك:
أنهم يروون الشطر الثاني منه فقط عند الكلام على هذه المسألة ويسقطون الشطر الأول، حتى وقعت ووقفت عندهم على رواية الحديث بالكامل لكن بالوهم فيه أو الخطأ، أو قل لعلها رواية ثانية للفظة الحديث.
فقد ذكره ابن قدامة كاملا في المغني (1/299) وقال: روى أبو هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إذا جئتم إلى الصلاة ونحن سجود فاسجدوا ولا تعدوها شيئا، ومن أدرك الركوع فقد أدرك الركعة" رواه أبو داود. انتهى
ومثله فعل تماما الحصيني في (كفاية الأخيار ص130).
ومثله تماما أيضا قال ابن مفلح في (المبدع 2/48) بل قال بعده: رواه أبو داود بإسناد حسن. انتهى

----------


## ابن رجب

> أظف إلى ما ذكرت حديث أبي بكرة فإن النبي  لم يأمره بالإعادة عندما أدرك النبي  وهو راكع .



هذا الحديث حجة للجميع .. واغلب من يحتج فهم يحتجون بالحديث المذكور أعلاه .

وماذكره التميمي من أن المسألة شبه إجماع هذا بل كادت تكون إجماعا بسبب التقليد وعدم الانتباه ..

----------


## بندر المسعودي

> هذا الحديث حجة للجميع .. واغلب من يحتج فهم يحتجون بالحديث المذكور أعلاه .
> وماذكره التميمي من أن المسألة شبه إجماع هذا بل كادت تكون إجماعا بسبب التقليد وعدم الانتباه ..


بارك كيف يكون الأمر كاد أن يكون أجماعا بسبب التقليد وعدم الانتباه ماذا تعني بذلك أهم طائفة مخصوصة أم هم السواد الأعظم .

----------


## ابن رجب

> بارك كيف يكون الأمر كاد أن يكون أجماعا بسبب التقليد وعدم الانتباه ماذا تعني بذلك أهم طائفة مخصوصة أم هم السواد الأعظم .


ليست أول مسألة يصار فيها العمل بالاشهر وهو الضعيف .

----------


## بندر المسعودي

> ليست أول مسألة يصار فيها العمل بالاشهر وهو الضعيف .


لو يعلم الإنسان ماذا يلزم من أقواله لتبرأ مما قال ثانيا من أين لك أن الأشهر هو الضعيف وما ترجحه أنت وغيرك هو القوي .

----------


## ابن رجب

> لو يعلم الإنسان ماذا يلزم من أقواله لتبرأ مما قال ثانيا من أين لك أن الأشهر هو الضعيف وما ترجحه أنت وغيرك هو القوي .


عليك فهم كلامي ولم اقل ان اقولي هو الاقوى .

----------


## أبو الحارث السلفي

السلام عليكم
الا يلزم القائلين بهذا القول ان يقولوا بالاشارة بالاصبع في الجلوس بين السجدتين؟ للحديث العام الذي ذكر أن النبي كان يحرك اصبعه في الجلوس ولحديث ابن عمر :"إذا قعد يدعو أشار بإصبعه" اذن تكون في كل جلوس وهذا يلزم من يقول لوضع اليمنى على اليسرى لعموم حديث القيام
اليس كذلك؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

أعيد أحبتي تذكيركم

أرجو التمعن في قراءة مشاركتي رقم (5) فلعلنا لا نستعجل على الحكم على أئمة نحن بالنسبة لهم كقطرة من بحر

----------


## أبو الحارث السلفي

المعذرة من الاخوة ردي هنا بالخطأ
أردته في مسالة القبض بعد الاعتدال من الركوع!

----------


## أبو سماحة

إشكالية كبيرة لو ركعت مع الإمام: إما أن أزيد ركعة أو أنقص ركعة! الحل: تفويت الركوع والدخول مع الإمام بعده!! (ابتسامة)

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم

الأوسط لابن المنذر  - كتاب الإمامة
 جماع أبواب الصفوف -  ذكر الوقت الذي يكون فيه المأموم مدركا للركعة خلف الإمام
 حديث:‏1975‏ 
 حدثنا يحيى بن محمد ، قال : ثنا مسدد ، قال : حدثني بشر بن المفضل ، عن خالد الحذاء ، عن علي بن الأقمر ، قال : سمعت أبا الأحوص ، يحدث عن ابن مسعود ، قال : " من أدرك الركوع فقد أدرك " 

رجال السند حفاظ أو ثقات و قرينه حديث البيهقي :

 أخبرنا أبو زكريا بن أبي إسحاق المزكي ، أنبأ أحمد بن سلمان الفقيه ، أنبأ الحسن بن مكرم ، ثنا علي بن عاصم ، ثنا خالد الحذاء ، عن علي بن الأقمر ، عن أبي الأحوص ، عن عبد الله يعني ابن مسعود قال : " من لم يدرك الإمام راكعا لم يدرك تلك الركعة " 

و قد نقل أبو الحارث السلفي جازاه الله خيرا تصحيح إسناده عن الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله


و للحديث شاهد في المحدث الفاصل بين الراوي والواعي للرامهرمزي

 حدثنا محمد بن الحسن بن علي البري ، ثنا عمرو بن علي ، قال : سمعت بشر بن المفضل ، يقول : سمعت خالدا الحذاء يقول : سمعت علي بن الأقمر يقول : " من لم يدرك الركوع والسجود فلا يعتد بالسجود.


المسألة مبسوطة في الأوسط فأرجعوا إليها و قد نقل الإمام مالك عمل اهل المدينة فيها و هذا مما يتواتره أهل المدينة عن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام و الخلفاء الراشدين  و لا يقال بالرأي و الله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا التنبيه  ، لكن بالنسبة للشيخ الألباني في "الإرواء " فالذي لاحظته أنه يسوق الحديث بلفظ ابن ضويان صاحب منار السبيل ثم يخرجه الشيخ  ويأتي بألفاظه . والله أعلم

----------


## كمال يسين

بالنسبة لحديث أبي بكرة لا أعلم لماذا يعتبره البعض حجة في إدراك الركعة بإدراك الركوع,
هل فيه أن أبا بكرة إعتد بتلك الركعة؟ليس فيه,فلا ينبغي أن نزيد أشياءا من عندنا.
هل فيه أن أبا بكرة أدرك ركوع الركعهة الأولى أم الثانية أم الثالثة أم الرابعة؟ليس فيه ,فلماذا يزيد أحدنا من عنده و يظن أنه أدرك ركوع الركعة الأولى؟؟؟

----------


## أبو إبراهيم المكي

> [center]  . 
> .......ومن جهة أخرى فإن عجبك واستغرابك قد يزداد أكثر في فيمن ذهب إلى إدراك الركعة بإدراك الركوع !  .


قلت : أوافقك على هذا الاستغراب ، وأستغرب أكثر عندما يصبح الحق في المسائل الفقهية ما قاله الجمهور !!! ولو كان مصادماً للدليل ، أو لا دليل عليه على الأقل . ويعحبني في هذا المقام قول الشيخ المحدث محمد ناصر الدين الألباني في تعليقه على (متن الصحاوية) : (ص/48) : (وليس الشذوذ في شيء أن يختار المسلم قولاً من أقوال الخلاف لدليل بدا له ، ولو كان الجمهور على خلافه خلافاً لمن وهم ، فإنه ليس في الكتاب ولا في السنة دليل على أن كل ما عليه الجمهور أصح مما عليه مخالفوهم عند فقدان الدليل ! .... فالواجب الرجوع إلى الكتاب والسنة ، فمن تبين له الحق اتبعه ، ومن لا استفتى قلبه ، سواء وافق الجمهور أو خالفهم ، ما أعتقد أن أحداً يستطيع أن يكون جمهورياً (!) في كل ما لم يتبين له الحق ....) اهـ .
أقول : وهذه المسألة التي ذكرها صاحبنا صالح من المسائل التي خالف فيه الجمهور الحق ؛ فإن اسم الركعة شرعاً ينطلق على القيام والانحناء والسجود ، بله من المعنى اللغوي ؛ فإن الحقائق الشرعية مقدمة على الحقائق اللغوية .
ويؤيد ذلك أيضاً إذا عرفنا أن قراءة الفاتحة ، وكذا القيام ركنان في كل ركعة ، لا تجزىء صلاة بدونهما . والإمام لا ينوب عن المأموم في الأركان ..
جاء في (نيل الأوطار):
( باب وجوب قراءة الفاتحة
1 - عن عبادة بن الصامت‏:‏ ‏(‏أن النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم قال‏:‏ لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب‏)‏‏.‏
رواه الجماعة‏.‏ وفي لفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏لا تجزئ صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب‏)‏ رواه الدارقطني وقال‏:‏ إسناده صحيح‏.‏
الحديث زاد فيه مسلم وأبو داود وابن حبان لفظ ‏(‏فصاعدًا‏)‏ لكن قال ابن حبان‏:‏ تفرد بها معمر عن الزهري وأعلها البخاري في جزء القراءة ورواية الدارقطني صححها ابن القطان ولها شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة مرفوعًا بهذا اللفظ أخرجه ابن خزيمة وابن حبان وغيرهما‏.‏
ولأحمد بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏لا تقبل صلاة لا يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن‏)‏ وفي الباب عن أنس عند مسلم والترمذي‏.‏ وعن أبي قتادة عند أبي داود والنسائي‏.‏ وعن عبد اللَّه بن عمر عند ابن ماجه‏.‏ وعن أبي سعيد عند أحمد وأبي داود وابن ماجه‏.‏ وعن أبي الدرداء عند النسائي وابن ماجه‏.‏ وعن جابر عند ابن ماجه‏.‏ وعن علي عند البيهقي‏.‏ وعن عائشة وأبي هريرة وسيأتيان إن شاء اللَّه تعالى‏.‏ وعن عبادة وسيأتي في الباب الذي بعد هذا‏.‏
ـ والحديث ـ يدل على تعين فاتحة الكتاب في الصلاة وأنه لا يجزئ غيرها وإليه ذهب مالك والشافعي وجمهور العلماء من الصحابة والتابعين فمن بعدهم وهو مذهب العترة لأن النفي المذكور في الحديث يتوجه إلى الذات إن أمكن انتفاؤها وإلا توجه إلى ما هو أقرب إلى الذات وهو الصحة لا إلى الكمال لأن الصحة أقرب المجازين والكمال أبعدهما والحمل على أقرب المجازين واجب‏.‏ وتوجه النفي ههنا إلى الذات ممكن كما قال الحافظ في الفتح لأن المراد بالصلاة معناها الشرعي لا اللغوي لما تقرر من أن ألفاظ الشارع محمولة على عرفه لكونه بعث لتعريف الشرعيات لا لتعريف الموضوعات اللغوية وإذا كان المنفي الصلاة الشرعية استقام نفي الذات لأن المركب كما ينتفي جميع أجزائه ينتفي بانتفاء بعضها فلا يحتاج إلى إضمار الصحة ولا الإجزاء ولا الكمال كما روي عن جماعة لأنه إنما يحتاج إليه عند الضرورة وهي عدم إمكان انتفاء الذات ولو سلم أن المراد هنا الصلاة اللغوية فلا يمكن توجه النفي إلى ذاتها لأنها قد وجدت في الخارج كما قاله البعض لكان المتعين توجيه النفي إلى الصحة أو الإجزاء لا إلى الكمال أما أولًا فلما ذكرنا من أن ذلك أقرب المجازين وأما ثانيًا فلرواية الدارقطني المذكورة في الحديث فإنها مصرحة بالإجزاء فيتعين تقديره‏.‏ إذا تقرر هذا فالحديث صالح للاحتجاج به على أن الفاتحة من شروط الصلاة لا من واجباتها فقط لأن عدمها قد استلزم عدم الصلاة وهذا شأن الشرط‏.‏
وذهبت الحنفية وطائفة قليلة إلى أنها لا تجب بل الواجب آية من القرآن هكذا قال النووي والصواب ما قال الحافظ أن الحنفية يقولون بوجوب قراءة الفاتحة لكن بنوا على قاعدتهم أنها مع الوجوب ليست شرطًا في صحة الصلاة لأن وجوبها إنما ثبت بالسنة والذي لا تتم الصلاة إلا به فرض والفرض عندهم لا يثبت بما يزيد على القرآن وقد قال تعالى ‏{‏فاقرؤوا ما تيسر منه‏}‏ فالفرض قراءة ما تيسر وتعين الفاتحة إنما يثبت بالحديث فيكون واجبًا يأثم من يتركه وتجزئ الصلاة بدونه وهذا تعويل على رأي فاسد حاصله رد كثير من السنة المطهرة بلا برهان ولا حجة نيرة فكم موطن من المواطن يقول فيه الشارع لا يجزئ كذا لا يقبل كذا لا يصح كذا ويقول المتمسكون بهذا الرأي يجزئ ويقبل ويصح ولمثل هذا حذر السلف من أهل الرأي‏.‏
ـ ومن جملة ـ ما أشادوا به هذه القاعدة أن الآية مصرحة بما تيسر وهو تخيير فلو تعينت الفاتحة لكان التعيين نسخًا للتخيير والقطعي لا ينسخ بالظني فيجب توجيه النفي إلى الكمال وهذه الكلية ممنوعة والسند ما تقدم من تحول أهل قبا إلى الكعبة بخبر واحد ولم ينكر عليهم النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم بل مدحهم كما تقدم ذلك في باب الاستقبال ولو سلمت لكان محل النزاع خارجًا عنها لأن المنسوخ إنما هو استمرار التخيير وهو ظني وأيضًا الآية نزلت في قيام الليل فليست مما نحن فيه‏.‏
وأما قولهم إن الحمل على توجه النفي إلى الصحة إثبات للغة بالترجيح وإن الصحة عرف متجدد لأهل الشرع فلا يحمل خطاب الشارع عليه وإن تصحيح الكلام ممكن بتقدير الكمال فيكفي لأن الواجب التقدير بحسب الحاجة فيرده تصريح الشارع بلفظ الإجزاء وكونه من إثبات اللغة بالترجيح بل هو من إلحاق الفرد المجهول بالأعم الأغلب المعلوم‏.‏
ومن جملة ما استظهروا به على توجه النفي إلى الكمال أن الفاتحة لو كانت فرضًا لوجب تعلمها واللازم باطل فالملزوم مثله لما في حديث المسيء صلاته بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏فإن كان معك قرآن وإلا فاحمد اللَّه وكبره وهلله‏)‏ عند النسائي وأبي داود والترمذي وهذا ملتزم فإن أحاديث فرضيتها تستلزم وجوب تعلمها لأن ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به واجب كما تقرر في الأصول‏.‏ وما في حديث المسيء لا يدل على بطلان اللازم لأن ذلك فرضه حين لا قرآن معه على أنه يمكن تقييده بعدم الاستطاعة لتعلم القرآن كما في حديث ابن أبي أوفى عند أبي داود والنسائي وأحمد وابن الجارود وابن حبان والحاكم والدارقطني‏:‏ ‏(‏أن رجلًا جاء إلى النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم فقال‏:‏ إني لا أستطيع أن آخذ من القرآن شيئًا فعلمني ما يجزيني في صلاتي فقال‏:‏ قل سبحان اللَّه والحمد للَّه ولا إله إلا اللَّه واللَّه أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا باللَّه‏)‏ ولا شك أن غير المستطيع لا يكلف لأن الاستطاعة شرط في التكليف فالعدول ههنا إلى البدل عنه تعذر المبدل غير قادح في فرضيته أو شرطيته‏.‏
ـ ومن أدلتهم ـ ما في حديث المسيء بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏ثم اقرأ ما تيسر معك من القرآن‏)‏ والجواب عنه أنه قد ورد في حديث المسيء أيضًا عند أحمد وأبي داود وابن حبان بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏ثم اقرأ بأم القرآن‏)‏ فقوله ما تيسر مجمل مبين أو مطلق مقيد أو مبهم مفسر بذلك لأن الفاتحة كانت هي المتيسرة لحفظ المسلمين لها وقد قيل إن المراد بما تيسر فيما زاد على الفاتحة جمعًا بين الأدلة لأن حديث الفاتحة زيادة وقعت غير معارضة وهذا حسن‏.‏ وقيل إن ذلك منسوخ بحديث تعيين الفاتحة وقد تعقب القول بالإجمال والإطلاق والنسخ والظاهر الإبهام والتفسير وهذا الكلام إنما يحتاج إليه على القول بأن حديث المسيء يصرف ما ورد في غيره من الأدلة المقتضية للفرضية‏.‏ وأما على القول بأنه يؤخذ بالزائد فالزائد فلا إشكال في تحتم المصير إلى القول بالفرضية بل القول بالشرطية لما عرفت‏.‏
ومن أدلتهم أيضًا حديث أبي سعيد بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏لا صلاة إلا بفاتحة الكتاب أو غيرها‏)‏ قال ابن سيد الناس‏:‏ لا يدري بهذا اللفظ من أين جاء وقد صح عن أبي سعيد عند أبي داود أنه قال‏:‏ ‏(‏أمرنا أن نقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب وما تيسر‏)‏ وإسناده صحيح ورواته ثقات ومن أدلتهم أيضًا حديث أبي هريرة عند أبي داود بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏لا صلاة إلا بقرآن ولو بفاتحة الكتاب‏)‏ ويجاب بأنه من رواية جعفر بن ميمون وليس بثقة كما قال النسائي‏.‏
وقال أحمد‏:‏ ليس بقوي في الحديث وقال ابن عدي‏:‏ يكتب حديثه في الضعفاء وأيضًا قد روى أبو داود هذا الحديث من طريقه عن أبي هريرة بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏أمرني رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم أن أنادي أنه لا صلاة إلا بقراءة فاتحة الكتاب فما زاد‏)‏ كما سيأتي وليست الرواية الأولى بأولى من هذه وأيضًا أين تقع هذه الرواية على فرض صحتها بجنب الأحاديث المصرحة بفرضية فاتحة الكتاب وعدم إجزاء الصلاة بدونها‏.‏
ـ ومن أدلتهم ـ أيضًا ما روى ابن ماجه عن ابن عباس أنه لما مرض النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم فذكر حديث صلاة أبي بكر بالناس ومجيء رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم إليهم وفيه‏:‏ ‏(‏فكان أبو بكر يأتم بالنبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم والناس يأتمون بأبي بكر قال ابن عباس‏:‏ وأخذ رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم في القراءة من حيث كان بلغ أبو بكر‏)‏ ويجاب عنه بأنه روي بإسناد فيه قيس بن الربيع قال البزار‏:‏ لا نعلم روي هذا الكلام إلا من هذا الوجه بهذا الإسناد وقيس قال ابن سيد الناس‏:‏ هو ممن اعتراه من ضعف الرواية وسوء الحفظ بولاية القضاء ما اعترى ابن أبي ليلى وشريكًا وقد وثقه قوم وضعفه آخرون على أنه لا مانع من قراءته صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم للفاتحة بكمالها في غير هذه الركعة التي أدرك أبا بكر فيها لأن النزاع إنما هو في وجوب الفاتحة في جملة الصلاة لا في وجوبها في كل ركعة فسيأتي هذا خلاصة ما في هذه المسألة من المعارضات‏.‏
ـ وقد استدل ـ بهذا الحديث على وجوب قراءة الفاتحة في كل ركعة بناء على أن الركعة تسمى صلاة وفيه نظر لأن قراءتها في ركعة واحدة تقتضي حصول مسمى القراءة في تلك الصلاة والأصل عدم وجوب الزيادة على المرة الواحدة وإطلاق اسم الكل على البعض مجاز لا يصار إليه إلا لموجب فليس في الحديث إلا أن الواجب في الصلاة التي هي اسم لجميع الركعات قراءة الفاتحة مرة واحدة فإن دل دليل خارجي على وجوبها في كل ركعة وجب المصير إليه وقد نسب القول بوجوب الفاتحة في كل ركعة النووي في شرح مسلم والحافظ في الفتح إلى الجمهور‏.‏
ورواه ابن سيد الناس في شرح الترمذي عن علي وجابر وعن ابن عون والأوزاعي وأبي ثور قال‏:‏ وإليه ذهب أحمد وداود وبه قال مالك إلا في الناسي وإليه ذهب الإمام شرف الدين من أهل البيت‏.‏
قال المهدي في البحر‏:‏ إن الظاهر مع من ذهب إلى إيجابها في كل ركعة واستدلوا أيضًا على ذلك بما وقع عند الجماعة واللفظ للبخاري من قوله صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم للمسيء‏:‏ ‏(‏ثم افعل ذلك في صلاتك كلها‏)‏ بعد أن أمره بالقراءة وفي رواية لأحمد وابن حبان والبيهقي في قصة المسيء صلاته أنه قال في آخره‏:‏ ‏(‏ثم افعل ذلك في كل ركعة‏)‏ وقد نسب صاحب ضوء النهار هذه الرواية إلى البخاري من حديث أبي قتادة وهو وهم والذي في البخاري عن أبي قتادة‏:‏ ‏(‏أن النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم كان يقرأ في كل ركعة بفاتحة الكتاب‏)‏ وهذا الدليل إذا ضممته إلى ما أسلفنا لك من حمل قوله في حديث المسيء ‏(‏ثم اقرأ ما تيسر معك من القرآن‏)‏ على الفاتحة لما تقدم انتهض ذلك للاستدلال به على وجوب الفاتحة في كل ركعة وكان قرينة لحمل قوله في حديث المسيء‏:‏ ‏(‏ثم كذلك في كل صلاتك فافعل‏)‏ على المجاز وهو الركعة وكذلك حمل‏:‏ ‏(‏لا صلاة إلا بفاتحة الكتاب‏)‏ عليه‏.‏ ويؤيد وجوب الفاتحة في كل ركعة حديث أبي سعيد عند ابن ماجه بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ في كل ركعة بالحمد وسورة في فريضة أو غيرها‏)‏‏.‏ قال الحافظ‏:‏ وإسناده ضعيف‏.‏ وحديث أبي سعيد أيضًا بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏أمرنا رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم أن نقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب في كل ركعة‏)‏ رواه إسماعيل بن سعيد الشاكنجي قال ابن عبد الهادي في التفتيح‏:‏ رواه إسماعيل هذا هو صاحب الإمام أحمد من حديث عبادة وأبي سعيد بهذا اللفظ وظاهر هذه الأدلة وجوب قراءة الفاتحة في كل ركعة من غير فرق بين الإمام والمأموم وبين إسرار الإمام وجهره وسيأتي الكلام على ذلك‏.‏
ـ ومن جملة المؤيدات ـ لوجوب الفاتحة في كل ركعة ما أخرجه مالك في الموطأ والترمذي وصححه عن جابر أنه قال‏:‏ ‏(‏من صلى ركعة لم يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن فلم يصل إلا وراء الإمام‏)‏ وذهب الحسن البصري والهادي والمؤيد باللَّه وداود وإسحاق إلى أن الواجب في الصلاة قراءة الفاتحة وقرآن معها مرة واحدة في أي ركعة أو مفرقة‏.‏ وقال زيد بن علي والناصر‏:‏ إن الواجب القراءة في الأوليين وكذا قال أبو حنيفة لكن من غير تخصيص للفاتحة كما سلف عنه‏.‏ وأما الأخريان فلا تتعين القراءة فيهما عندهم بل إن شاء قرأ وإن شاء سبح زاد أبو حنيفة وإن شاء سكت‏.‏
ـ واحتج القائلون ـ بوجوب الفاتحة مرة واحدة بالأحاديث المذكورة في الباب فإن المعنى الحقيقي للصلاة هو جميعها لا بعضها‏.‏
وقد عرفت الجواب عن ذلك واحتج من قال بوجوبها في الأوليين فقط بما روي عن علي عليه السلام أنه قرأ في الأوليين وسبح في الآخريين وقد اختلف القائلون بتعيين الفاتحة في كل ركعة هل تصح صلاة من نسيها فذهبت الشافعية وأحمد بن حنبل إلى عدم الصحة وروى ابن القاسم عن مالك أنه إن نسيها في ركعة من صلى ركعتين فسدت صلاته وإن نسيها في ركعة من صلى ثلاثية أو رباعية فروي عنه أنه يعيدها ولا تجزئه وروي عنه أنه يسجد سجدتي السهو وروي عنه أنه يعيد تلك الركعة ويسجد للسهو بعد السلام‏.‏ ومقتضى الشرطية التي نبهناك على صلاحية الأحاديث للدلالة عليها أن الناسي يعيد الصلاة كمن صلى بغير وضوء ناسيًا واختلف هل تجب القراءة بزيادة على الفاتحة أو لا وسيأتي تحقيقه‏.‏
2 - وعن عائشة قالت‏:‏ ‏(‏سمعت رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم يقول‏:‏ من صلى صلاة لم يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن فهي خداج‏)‏‏.‏
رواه أحمد وابن ماجه‏.‏ وقد سبق مثله من حديث أبي هريرة‏.‏
الحديث أخرجه ابن ماجه من طريق محمد بن إسحاق عن يحيى بن عباد بن عبد اللَّه بن الزبير عن أبيه عن عائشة‏.‏ ومحمد بن إسحاق فيه مقال مشهور ولكن يشهد لصحته حديث أبي هريرة المتقدم الذي أشار إليه المصنف عند الجماعة إلا البخاري بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏من صلى صلاة لم يقرأ فيها بفاتحة الكتاب فهي خداج‏)‏ وتقدم هنالك أيضًا ضبط الخداج وتفسيره ويشهد له أيضًا ما أخرجه البيهقي عن علي عليه السلام مرفوعًا بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏كل صلاة لم يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن فهي خداج‏)‏‏.‏
ـ والحديث ـ احتج به الجمهور القائلون بوجوب قراءة الفاتحة وأجاب القائلون بعدم الوجوب عنه بأن الخداج معناه النقص وهو لا يستلزم البطلان ورد بأن الأصل أن الصلاة الناقصة لا تسمى صلاة حقيقية وقد تقدم الكلام على بقية الأدلة في المسألة‏.‏
3 - وعن أبي هريرة‏:‏ ‏(‏أن النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم أمره أن يخرج فينادي لا صلاة إلا بقراءة فاتحة الكتاب فما زاد‏)‏‏.‏
رواه أحمد وأبو داود‏.‏
الحديث أخرجه أبو داود من طريق جعفر بن ميمون‏.‏ وقد تقدم أن النسائي قال‏:‏ ليس بثقة وأحمد قال‏:‏ ليس بقوي وابن عدي قال‏:‏ يكتب حديثه في الضعفاء‏.‏ ولكنه يشهد لصحته ما عند مسلم وأبي داود وابن حبان من حديث عبادة بن الصامت بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب فصاعدًا‏)‏ وإن كان قد أعلها البخاري في جزء القراءة كما تقدم‏.‏
ويشهد له أيضًا حديث أبي سعيد عند أبي داود بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏أمرنا أن نقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب وما تيسر‏)‏ قال ابن سيد الناس‏:‏ وإسناده صحيح ورجاله ثقات‏.‏ وقال الحافظ‏:‏ إسناده صحيح ويشهد له أيضًا حديث أبي سعيد عند ابن ماجه بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ في كل ركعة بالحمد وسورة‏)‏ وقد تقدم تضعيف الحافظ له‏.‏
ـ وهذه الأحاديث ـ لا تقصر عن الدلالة على وجوب قرآن مع الفاتحة ولا خلاف في استحباب قراءة السورة مع الفاتحة في صلاة الصبح والجمعة والأوليين من كل الصلوات‏.‏ قال النووي‏:‏ إن ذلك سنة عند جميع العلماء وحكى القاضي عياض عن بعض أصحاب مالك وجوب السورة‏.‏ قال النووي‏:‏ وهو شاذ مردود‏.‏
وأما السورة في الركعة الثالثة والرابعة فكره ذلك مالك واستحبه الشافعي في قوله الجديد دون القديم‏.‏ وقد ذهب إلى إيجاب قرآن مع الفاتحة عمر وابنه عبد اللَّه وعثمان بن أبي العاص والهادي والقاسم والمؤيد باللَّه كذا في البحر‏.‏
وقدره الهادي بثلاث آيات قال القاسم والمؤيد باللَّه أو آية طويلة والظاهر ما ذهبوا إليه من إيجاب شيء من القرآن وأما التقدير بثلاث آيات فلا دليل عليه إلا توهم أنه لا يسمى ما دون ذلك قرآنًا لعدم إعجازه كما قال المهدي في البحر وهو فاسد لصدق القرآن على القليل والكثير لأنه جنس وأيضًا المراد ما يسمى قرآنًا معجزًا ولا تلازم بينهما وكذلك التقدير بالآية الطويلة‏.‏ نعم لو كان حديث أبي سعيد المصرح فيه بذكر السورة صحيحًا لكان مفسرًا للمبهم في الأحاديث من قوله ‏(‏فما زاد‏)‏ وقوله ‏(‏فصاعدًا‏)‏ وقوله ‏(‏وما تيسر‏)‏ ولكان دالًا على وجوب الفاتحة وسورة في كل ركعة ولكنه ضعيف كما عرفت‏.‏
وقد عورضت هذه الأحاديث بما في البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما عن أبي هريرة أنه قال في كل صلاة يقرأ فما أسمعنا رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم أسمعناكم وما أخفى عنا أخفينا عنكم وإن لم تزد على أم القرآن أجزأت وإن زدت فهو خير‏.‏
ولكن الظاهر من السياق أن قوله وإن لم تزد الخ ليس مرفوعًا ولا مما له حكم الرفع فلا حجة فيه‏.‏ وقد أخرج أبو عوانة هذا الحديث كرواية الشيخين إلا أنه زاد في آخره وسمعته يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏لا صلاة إلا بفاتحة الكتاب‏)‏ قال الحافظ في الفتح‏:‏ وظاهر سياقه أن ضمير سمعته للنبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم فيكون مرفوعًا بخلاف رواية الجماعة ثم قال نعم‏.‏
قوله ‏(‏ما أسمعنا وما أخفى عنا‏)‏ يشعر بأن جميع ما ذكره متلقى عن النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم فيكون للجميع حكم الرفع اهـ‏.‏
وهذا الإشعار في غاية الخفاء باعتبار جميع الحديث فإن صح جمع بينه وبين الأحاديث المصرحة بزيادة ما تيسر من القرآن بحملها على الاستحباب‏.‏ وقد قيل إن المراد بقوله فصاعدًا دفع توهم حصر الحكم على الفاتحة كذا قال الحافظ وهو معنى ما قال البخاري في جزء القراءة إن قوله فصاعدًا نظير قوله ‏(‏تقطع اليد في ربع دينار فصاعدًا‏)‏ قال الحافظ في الفتح‏:‏ وادعى ابن حبان والقرطبي وغيرهما الإجماع على عدم وجوب قدر زائد على الفاتحة وفيه نظر لثبوته عن بعض الصحابة وغيرهم اهـ‏.‏
باب ما جاء في قراءة المأموم وإنصاته إذا سمع إمامه
1 - عن أبي هريرة‏:‏ ‏(‏أن رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم قال‏:‏ إنما جعل الإمام ليؤتم به فإذا كبر فكبروا وإذا قرأ فأنصتوا‏)‏‏.‏
رواه الخمسة إلا الترمذي‏.‏ وقال مسلم‏:‏ هو صحيح‏.‏
زيادة قوله ‏(‏وإذا قرأ فأنصتوا‏)‏ قال أبو داود‏:‏ ليست بمحفوظة والوهم عندنا من أبي خالد‏.‏ قال المنذري‏:‏ وفيما قاله نظر فإن أبا خالد هذا هو سليمان بن حبان الأحمر وهو من الثقات الذين احتج البخاري ومسلم بحديثهم في صحيحيهما ومع هذا فلم يتفرد بهذه الزيادة بل قد تابعه عليها أبو سعيد محمد بن سعد الأنصاري الأشهلي المدني نزيل بغداد‏.‏
وقد سمع من ابن عجلان وهو ثقة وثقه يحيى بن معين ومحمد بن عبد اللَّه المخرمي وأبو عبد الرحمن النسائي وقد أخرج هذه الزيادة النسائي في سننه من حديث أبي خالد الأحمر ومن حديث محمد بن سعد وقد أخرج مسلم في الصحيح هذه الزيادة في حديث أبي موسى الأشعري من حديث جرير بن عبد الحميد عن سليمان التيمي عن قتادة وقال الدارقطني‏:‏ هذه اللفظة لم يتابع سليمان التيمي فيها عن قتادة وخالفه الحفاظ فلم يذكروها قال‏:‏ وإجماعهم على مخالفته يدل على وهمه‏.‏
قال المنذري‏:‏ ولم يؤثر عند مسلم تفرد سليمان بذلك لثقته وحفظه وصحح هذه الزيادة يعني مسلمًا قال أبو إسحاق صاحب مسلم‏:‏ قال أبو بكر ابن أخت أبي النصر‏:‏ في هذا الحديث لمسلم أي طعن فيه فقال مسلم‏:‏ يزيد أحفظ من سليمان فقال أبو بكر‏:‏ فحديث أبي هريرة هو صحيح يعني ‏(‏فإذا قرأ فأنصتوا‏)‏ فقال‏:‏ هو عندي صحيح فقال‏:‏ لم لم تضعه ههنا فقال‏:‏ ليس كل شيء عندي صحيح وضعته ههنا إنما وضعت ههنا ما أجمعوا عليه فقد صحح مسلم هذه الزيادة من حديث أبي موسى الأشعري ومن حديث أبي هريرة‏.‏
قوله ‏(‏إنما جعل الإمام ليؤتم به‏)‏ معناه أن الإئتمام يقتضي متابعة المأموم لإمامه فلا يجوز له المقارنة والمسابقة والمخالفة إلا ما دل الدليل الشرعي عليه كصلاة القائم خلف القاعد ونحوها‏.‏ وقد ورد النهي عن الاختلاف بخصوصه بقوله ‏(‏لا تختلفوا‏)‏‏.‏
قوله ‏(‏فكبروا‏)‏ جزم ابن بطال وابن دقيق العيد بأن الفاء للتعقيب ومقتضاه الأمر بأن أفعال المأموم تقع عقب فعل الإمام فلو سبقه بتكبيرة الإحرام له لم تنعقد صلاته وتعقب القول بالتعقيب بأن فاءه هي العاطفة وأما التي هنا فهي للربط فقط لأنها وقعت جوابًا للشرط فعلى هذا لا يقتضي تأخر أفعال المأموم عن الإمام إلا على القول بتقدم الشرط على الجزاء‏.‏ وقد قال قوم‏:‏ إن الجزاء يكون مع الشرط فينبغي على هذا المقارنة‏.‏
قوله ‏(‏وإذا قرأ فأنصتوا‏)‏ احتج بذلك القائلون أن المؤتم لا يقرأ خلف الإمام في الصلاة الجهرية وهم زيد بن علي والهادي والقاسم وأحمد بن عيسى وعبيد اللَّه بن الحسن العنبري وإسحاق بن راهويه وأحمد ومالك والحنفية لكن الحنفية قالوا لا يقرأ خلف الإمام لا في سرية ولا جهرية واستدلوا على ذلك بحديث عبد اللَّه بن شداد الآتي وهو ضعيف لا يصلح للاحتجاج به كما ستعرف ذلك‏.‏
ـ واستدل القائلون ـ أن المؤتم لا يقرأ خلف الإمام في الجهرية بقوله تعالى ‏{‏فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا‏}‏ وبحديث أبي هريرة الآتي ذهب الشافعي وأصحابه إلى وجوب قراءة الفاتحة على المؤتم من غير فرق بين الجهرية والسرية سواء سمع المؤتم قراءة الإمام أم لا وإليه ذهب الناصر من أهل البيت واستدلوا على ذلك بحديث عبادة بن الصامت الآتي وأجابوا عن أدلة أهل القول الأول بأنها عمومات وحديث عبادة خاص وبناء العام على الخاص واجب كما تقرر في الأصول وهذا لا محيص عنه‏.‏ ويؤيده الأحاديث المتقدمة القاضية بوجوب فاتحة الكتاب في كل ركعة من غير فرق بين الإمام والمأموم لأن البراءة عن عهدتها إنما تحصل بناقل صحيح لا بمثل هذه العمومات التي اقترنت بما يجب تقديمه عليها وقد أجاب المهدي في البحر عن حديث عبادة بأنه معارض بحديث ‏(‏ما لي أنازع القرآن‏)‏ وهي من معارضة العام بالخاص وهو لا يعارضه أما على قول من قال من أهل الأصول أنه يبنى العام على الخاص مطلقًا وهو الحق فظاهر وأما على قول من قال إن العام المتأخر عن الخاص ناسخ له وإنما يخصص المقارن والمتأخر بمدة لا تتسع للعمل فكذلك أيضًا لأن عبادة روى العام والخاص في حديثه الآتي فهو من التخصيص بالمقارن فلا تعارض في المقام على جميع الأقوال‏.‏
ـ ومن جملة ـ ما استدل به القائلون بوجوب السكوت خلف الإمام في الجهرية ما تقدم من قول جابر‏:‏ ‏(‏من صلى ركعة لم يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن فلم يصل إلا وراء الإمام‏)‏ وهو مع كونه غير مرفوع مفهوم لا يعارض بمثله منطوق حديث عبادة‏.‏
ـ وقد اختلفت ـ الشافعية في قراءة الفاتحة هل تكون عند سكتات الإمام أو عند قراءته وظاهر الأحاديث الآتية أنها تقرأ عند قراءة الإمام وفعلها حال سكوت الإمام إن أمكن أحوط لأنه يجوز عند أهل القول الأول فيكون فاعل ذلك آخذًا بالإجماع وأما اعتياد قراءتها حال قراءة الإمام للفاتحة فقط أو حال قراءته للسورة فقط فليس عليه دليل بل الكل جائز وسنة نعم حال قراءة الإمام للفاتحة مناسب من جهة عدم الاحتياج إلى تأخير الاستعاذة عن محلها الذي هو بعد التوجه أو تكريرها عند إرادة قراءة الفاتحة إن فعلها في محلها أو لا وأخر الفاتحة إلى حال قراءة الإمام للسورة ومن جهة الاكتفاء بالتأمين مرة واحدة عند فراغه وفراغ الإمام من قراءة الفاتحة إن وقع الاتفاق في التمام بخلاف من أخر قراءة الفاتحة إلى حال قراءة الإمام للسورة وقد بالغ بعض الشافعية فصرح بأنه إذا اتفقت قراءة الإمام والمأموم في آية خاصة من آي الفاتحة بطلت صلاته روى ذلك صاحب البيان من الشافعية عن بعض أهل الوجوه منهم وهو من الفساد بمكان يغني عن رده‏.‏
2 - وعن أبي هريرة‏:‏ ‏(‏أن رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم انصرف من صلاة جهر فيها بالقراءة فقال‏:‏ هل قرأ معي أحد منكم آنفًا فقال رجل‏:‏ نعم يا رسول اللَّه قال‏:‏ فإني أقول ما لي أنازع القرآن قال‏:‏ فانتهى الناس عن القراءة مع رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم فيما يجهر فيه رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم من الصلوات بالقراءة حين سمعوا ذلك من رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم‏)‏‏.‏
رواه أبو داود والنسائي والترمذي وقال‏:‏ حديث حسن‏.‏
الحديث أخرجه أيضًا مالك في الموطأ والشافعي وأحمد وابن ماجه وابن حبان وقوله ‏(‏فانتهى الناس عن القراءة‏)‏ مدرج في الخبر كما بينه الخطيب واتفق عليه البخاري في التاريخ وأبو داود ويعقوب بن سفيان والذهلي والخطابي وغيرهم قال النووي‏:‏ وهذا مما لا خلاف فيه بينهم‏.‏
قوله ‏(‏ما لي أنازع‏)‏ بضم الهمزة للمتكلم وفتح الزاي مضارع ومفعوله الأول مضمر فيه والقرآن مفعوله الثاني قاله شارح المصابيح واقتصر عليه ابن رسلان في شرح السنن‏.‏ والمنازعة المجاذبة قال صاحب النهاية‏:‏ أنازع أي أجاذب كأنهم جهروا بالقراءة خلفه فشغلوه فالتبست عليه القراءة وأصل النزع الجذب ومنه نزع الميت بروحه‏.‏
ـ والحديث ـ استدل به القائلون بأنه لا يقرأ المؤتم خلف الإمام في الجهرية وهو خارج عن محل النزاع لأن الكلام في قراءة المؤتم خلف الإمام سرًا والمنازعة إنما تكون مع جهر المؤتم لا مع إسراره وأيضًا لو سلم دخول ذلك في المنازعة لكان هذا الاستفهام الذي للإنكار عامًا لجميع القرآن أو مطلقًا في جميعه وحديث عبادة خاصًا ومقيدًا وقد تقدم البحث عن ذلك‏.‏
3 - وعن عبادة قال‏:‏ ‏(‏صلى رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم الصبح فثقلت عليه القراءة فلما انصرفت قال‏:‏ إني أراكم تقرؤون وراء إمامكم قال‏:‏ قلنا يا رسول اللَّه أي واللَّه قال‏:‏ لا تفعلوا إلا بأم القرآن فإنه لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بها‏)‏‏.‏
رواه أبو داود والترمذي‏.‏ وفي لفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏فلا تقرؤوا بشيء من القرآن إذا جهرت به إلا بأم القرآن‏)‏ رواه أبو داود والنسائي والدارقطني وقال‏:‏ كلهم ثقات‏.‏
4 - وعن عبادة‏:‏ ‏(‏أن النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم قال‏:‏ لا يقرأن أحد منكم شيئًا من القرآن إذا جهرت بالقراءة إلا بأم القرآن‏)‏‏.‏
رواه الدارقطني وقال‏:‏ رجاله كلهم ثقات‏.‏
الحديث أخرجه أيضًا أحمد والبخاري في جزء القراءة وصححه وابن حبان والحاكم والبيهقي من طريق ابن إسحاق قال‏:‏ حدثني مكحول عن محمود بن ربيعة عن عبادة وتابعه زيد بن واقد وغيره عن مكحول‏.‏
ومن شواهده ما رواه من طريق خالد الحذاء عن أبي قلابة عن محمد بن أبي عائشة عن رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏قال رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم‏:‏ لعلكم تقرؤون والإمام يقرأ قالوا‏:‏ إنا لنفعل قال‏:‏ لا إلا بأن يقرأ أحدكم بفاتحة الكتاب‏)‏‏.‏
قال الحافظ‏:‏ إسناده حسن‏.‏ ورواه ابن حبان من طريق أيوب عن أبي قلابة عن أنس وزعم أن الطريقتين محفوظتان وخالفه البيهقي فقال‏:‏ إن طريق أبي قلابة عن أنس ليست بمحفوظة ومحمد بن إسحاق قد صرح بالتحديث فذهبت مظنة تدليسه وتابعه من تقدم‏.‏
قوله ‏(‏فثقلت عليه القراءة‏)‏ أي شق عليه التلفظ والجهر بالقراءة ويحتمل أن يراد به أنها التبست عليه القراءة بدليل ما عند أبي داود من حديث عبادة في رواية له بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏فالتبست عليه القراءة‏)‏‏.‏
قوله ‏(‏لا تفعلوا‏)‏ هذا النهي محمول على الصلاة الجهرية كما في الرواية الأخرى التي ذكرها المصنف بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏إذا جهرت به‏)‏ وبلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏إذا جهرت بالقراءة‏)‏ وفي رواية لمالك والنسائي وأبي داود والترمذي وحسنها عن أبي هريرة بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏فانتهى الناس عن القراءة مع رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم فيما جهر فيه حين سمعوا ذلك من رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم‏)‏ كما تقدم في الحديث الذي قبل هذا‏.‏ وفي لفظ للدارقطني‏:‏ ‏(‏إذا أسررت بقراءتي فاقرؤوا وإذا جهرت بقراءتي فلا يقرأ معي أحد‏)‏‏.‏
قوله ‏(‏فإنه لا صلاة‏)‏ قد تقدم الكلام على ما يقدر في هذا النفي‏.‏
ـ والحديث ـ استدل به من قال بوجوب قراءة الفاتحة خلف الإمام وهو الحق وقد تقدم بيان ذلك وظاهر الحديث الإذن بقراءة الفاتحة جهرًا لأنه استثنى من النهي عن الجهر خلفه ولكنه أخرج ابن حبان من حديث أنس قال‏:‏ ‏(‏قال رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم‏:‏ أتقرؤون في صلاتكم خلف الإمام والإمام يقرأ فلا تفعلوا وليقرأ أحدكم بفاتحة الكتاب في نفسه‏)‏‏.‏
وأخرجه أيضًا الطبراني في الأوسط والبيهقي وأخرجه عبد الرزاق عن أبي قلابة مرسلًا وظاهر التقييد بقوله من القرآن يدل على أنه لا بأس بالاستفتاح حال قراءة الإمام بما ليس بقرآن والتعوذ والدعاء‏.‏
وقد ذهب ابن حزم إلى أن المؤتم لا يأتي بالتوجه وراء الإمام قال‏:‏ لأن فيه شيئًا من القرآن وقد نهى رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم أن يقرأ خلف الإمام إلا أم القرآن وهو فاسد لأنه إن أراد بقوله لأن فيه شيئًا من القرآن كل توجه فقد عرفت مما سلف أن أكثرها مما لا قرآن فيه وإن أراد خصوص توجه علي رضي اللَّه عنه الذي فيه وجهت وجهي إلى آخره فليس محل النزاع هذا التوجه الخاص ولكنه ينبغي لمن صلى خلف إمام يتوجه قبل التكبيرة كالهادوية أو دخل في الصلاة حال قراءة الإمام أن يأتي بأخصر التوجهات ليتفرغ لسماع قراءة الإمام‏.‏ ويمكن أن يقال لا يتوجه بشيء من التوجهات من صلى خلف إمام لا يتوجه بعد التكبيرة لأن عمومات القرآن والسنة قد دلت على وجوب الإنصات والاستماع والمتوجه حال قراءة الإمام للقرآن غير منصت ولا مستمع وإن لم يكن تاليًا للقرآن إلا عند من يجوز تخصيص مثل هذا العموم بمثل ذلك المفهوم أعني مفهوم قوله من القرآن هذا هو التحقيق في المقام‏.‏
‏[‏فائدة‏]‏ قد عرفت مما سلف وجوب الفاتحة على كل إمام ومأموم في كل ركعة وعرفناك أن تلك الأدلة صالحة للاحتجاج بها على أن قراءة الفاتحة من شروط صحة الصلاة فمن زعم أنها تصح صلاة من الصلوات أو ركعة من الركعات بدون فاتحة الكتاب فهو محتاج إلى إقامة برهان يخصص تلك الأدلة‏.‏
ومن ههنا يتبين لك ضعف ما ذهب إليه الجمهور أن من أدرك الإمام راكعًا دخل معه واعتد بتلك الركعة وإن لم يدرك شيئًا من القراءة واستدلوا على ذلك بحديث أبي هريرة‏:‏ ‏(‏من أدرك الركوع من الركعة الأخيرة في صلاته يوم الجمعة فليضف إليها ركعة أخرى‏)‏ رواه الدارقطني من طريق ياسين بن معاذ وهو متروك‏.‏
وأخرجه الدارقطني بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏إذا أدرك أحدكم الركعتين يوم الجمعة فقد أدرك وإذا أدرك ركعة فليركع إليها أخرى‏)‏ ولكنه رواه من طريق سليمان بن داود الحراني ومن طريق صالح بن أبي الأخضر وسليمان متروك وصالح ضعيف على أن التقييد بالجمعة في كلا الروايتين مشعر بأن غير الجمعة بخلافها وكذا التقييد بالركعة في الرواية الأخرى يدل على خلاف المدعى لأن الركعة حقيقة لجميعها وإطلاقها على الركوع وما بعده مجاز لا يصار إليه إلا لقرينة كما وقع عند مسلم من حديث البراء بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏فوجدت قيامه فركعته فاعتداله فسجدته‏)‏ فإن وقوع الركعة في مقابلة القيام والاعتدال والسجود قرينة تدل على أن المراد بها الركوع‏.‏
وقد ورد حديث‏:‏ ‏(‏من أدرك ركعة من صلاة الجمعة‏)‏ بألفاظ لا تخلو طرقها عن مقال حتى قال ابن أبي حاتم في العلل عن أبيه‏:‏ لا أصل لهذا الحديث إنما المتن‏:‏ ‏(‏من أدرك من الصلاة ركعة فقد أدركها‏)‏ وكذا قال القرطبي والعقيلي‏.‏ وأخرجه ابن خزيمة عن أبي هريرة مرفوعًا بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏من أدرك ركعة من الصلاة فقد أدركها قبل أن يقيم الإمام صلبه‏)‏ وليس في ذلك دليل لمطلوبهم لما عرفت من أن مسمى الركعة جميع أذكارها وأركانها حقيقة شرعية وعرفية وهما مقدمتان على اللغوية كما تقرر في الأصول فلا يصح جعل حديث ابن خزيمة وما قبله قرينة صارفة عن المعنى الحقيقي‏.‏
ـ فإن قلت ـ فأي فائدة على هذا في التقليد بقوله ‏(‏قبل أن يقيم صلبه‏)‏ قلت دفع توهم أن من دخل مع الإمام ثم قرأ الفاتحة وركع الإمام قبل فراغه منها غير مدرك‏.‏ إذا تقرر لك هذا علمت أن الواجب الحمل على الإدراك الكامل للركعة الحقيقية لعدم وجود ما تحصل به البراءة من عهدة أدلة وجوب القيام القطعية وأدلة وجوب الفاتحة‏.‏
وقد ذهب إلى هذا بعض أهل الظاهر وابن خزيمة وأبو بكر الضبعي روى ذلك ابن سيد الناس في شرح الترمذي وذكر فيه حاكيًا عمن روى عن ابن خزيمة أنه احتج لذلك بما روي عن أبي هريرة أنه صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم قال‏:‏ ‏(‏من أدرك الإمام في الركوع فليركع معه وليعد الركعة‏)‏ وقد رواه البخاري في القراءة خلف الإمام من حديث أبي هريرة أنه قال‏:‏ ‏(‏إن أدركت القوم ركوعًا لم تعتد بتلك الركعة‏)‏ قال الحافظ‏:‏ وهذا هو المعروف عن أبي هريرة موقوفًا‏.‏ وأما المرفوع فلا أصل له وقال الرافعي تبعًا للإمام‏:‏ إن أبا عاصم العبادي حكى عن ابن خزيمة أنه احتج به وقد حكى هذا المذهب البخاري في القراءة خلف الإمام عن كل من ذهب إلى وجوب القراءة خلف الإمام وحكاه في الفتح عن جماعة من الشافعية وقواه الشيخ تقي الدين السبكي وغيره من محدثي الشافعية ورجحه المقبلي‏.‏ قال‏:‏ وقد بحثت هذه المسألة وأحطتها في جميع بحثي فقهًا وحديثًا فلم أحصل منها على غير ما ذكرت يعني من عدم الاعتداد بإدراك الركوع فقط‏.‏
قال العراقي في شرح الترمذي بعد أن حكى عن شيخه السبكي أنه كان يختار أنه لا يعتد بالركعة من لا يدرك الفاتحة ما لفظه‏:‏ وهو الذي يختاره اهـ‏.‏ فالعجب ممن يدعي الإجماع والمخالف مثل هؤلاء‏.‏
وأما احتجاج الجمهور بحديث أبي بكرة حيث صلى خلف الصف مخافة أن تفوته الركعة فقال صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏زادك اللَّه حرصًا ولا تعد‏)‏ ولم يؤمر بإعادة الركعة فليس فيها ما يدل على ما ذهبوا إليه لأنه كما لم يأمره بالإعادة لم ينقل إلينا أنه اعتد بها‏.‏ والدعاء له بالحرص لا يستلزم الاعتداد بها لأن الكون مع الإمام مأمور به سواء كان الشيء الذي يدركه المؤتم معتدًا به أم لا كما في حديثه‏:‏ ‏(‏إذا جئتم إلى الصلاة ونحن سجود فاسجدوا ولا تعدوها شيئًا‏)‏ أخرجه أبو داود وغيره على أن النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم قد نهى أبا بكر عن العود إلى مثل ذلك‏.‏
والاحتجاج بشيء قد نهي عنه لا يصح وقد أجاب ابن حزم في المحلى عن حديث أبي بكرة فقال‏:‏ إنه لا حجة لهم فيه لأنه ليس فيه اجتزاء بتلك الركعة ثم استدل على ما ذهب إليه من أنه لا بد في الاعتداد بالركعة من إدراك القيام والقراءة بحديث‏:‏ ‏(‏ما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم فأتموا‏)‏ ثم جزم بأنه لا فرق بين فوت الركعة والركن والذكر المفروض لأن الكل فرض لا تتم الصلاة إلا به قال‏:‏ فهو مأمور بقضاء ما سبقه الإمام وإتمامه فلا يجوز تخصيص شيء من ذلك بغير نص آخر ولا سبيل إلى وجوده قال‏:‏ وقد أقدم بعضهم على دعوى الإجماع على ذلك وهو كاذب في ذلك لأنه قد روي عن أبي هريرة أنه لا يعتد بالركعة حتى يقرأ أم القرآن وروي القضاء أيضًا عن زيد بن وهب ثم قال‏:‏ فإن قيل أنه يكبر قائمًا ثم يركع فقد صار مدركًا للوقفة قلنا وهذه معصية أخرى وما أمر اللَّه تعالى قط ولا رسوله أن يدخل في الصلاة من غير الحال التي يجد الإمام عليها وأيضًا لا يجزئ قضاء شيء يسبق به من الصلاة إلا بعد سلام الإمام لا قبل ذلك‏.‏ وقال أيضًا في الجواب عن استدلالهم بحديث‏:‏ ‏(‏من أدرك من الصلاة ركعة فقد أدرك الصلاة‏)‏‏:‏ إنه حجة عليهم لأنه مع ذلك لا يسقط عنه قضاء ما لم يدرك من الصلاة انتهى‏.‏
ـ والحاصل ـ أن أنهض ما احتج به الجمهور في المقام حديث أبي هريرة باللفظ الذي ذكره ابن خزيمة لقوله فيه ‏(‏قبل أن يقيم صلبه‏)‏ كما تقدم‏.‏
وقد عرفت أن ذكر الركعة فيه مناف لمطلوبهم وابن خزيمة الذي عولوا عليه في هذه الرواية من القائلين بالمذهب الثاني كما عرفت ومن البعيد أن يكون هذا الحديث عنده صحيحًا ويذهب إلى خلافه‏.‏
ـ ومن الأدلة ـ على ما ذهبنا إليه في هذه المسألة حديث أبي قتادة وأبي هريرة المتفق عليهما بلفظ‏:‏ ‏(‏ما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم فأتموا‏)‏ قال الحافظ في الفتح‏:‏ قد استدل بهما على أن من أدرك الإمام راكعًا لم يحتسب له تلك الركعة للأمر بإتمام ما فاته لأنه فاته القيام والقراءة فيه ثم قال‏:‏ وحجة الجمهور حديث أبي بكرة وقد عرفت الجواب عن احتجاجهم به‏.‏ وقد ألف السيد العلامة محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير رسالة في هذه المسألة ورجح مذهب الجمهور وقد كتبت أبحاثًا في الجواب عليها‏.‏
5 - وروى عبد اللَّه بن شداد‏:‏ ‏(‏أن النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم قال‏:‏ من كان له إمام فقراءة الإمام له قراءة‏)‏‏.‏
رواه الدارقطني‏.‏ وقد روي مسندًا من طرق كلها ضعاف والصحيح أنه مرسل‏.‏
الحديث قال الدارقطني‏:‏ لم يسنده عن موسى بن أبي عائشة غير أبي حنيفة والحسن ابن عمارة وهما ضعيفان قال‏:‏ وروى هذا الحديث سفيان الثوري وشعبة وإسرائيل وشريك وأبو خالد الدالاني وأبو الأحوص وسفيان بن عيينة وحريث بن عبد الحميد وغيرهم عن موسى ابن أبي عائشة عن عبد اللَّه بن شداد مرسلًا عن النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم وهو الصواب انتهى‏.‏ قال الحافظ‏:‏ وهو مشهور من حديث جابر وله طرق عن جماعة من الصحابة كلها معلولة‏.‏ وقال في الفتح‏:‏ إنه ضعيف عند جميع الحفاظ وقد استوعب طرقه وعلله الدارقطني‏.‏
وقد احتج القائلون بأن الإمام يتحمل القراءة عن المؤتم في الجهرية الفاتحة وغيرها والجواب أنه عام لأن القراءة مصدر مضاف وهو من صيغ العموم وحديث عبادة المتقدم خاص فلا معارضة وقد تقدم الكلام على ذلك‏.‏
6 - وعن عمران بن حصين‏:‏ ‏(‏أن النبي صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم صلى الظهر فجعل رجل يقرأ خلفه سبح اسم ربك الأعلى فلما انصرف قال‏:‏ أيكم قرأ أو أيكم القارئ فقال الرجل‏:‏ أنا فقال‏:‏ لقد ظننت أن بعضكم خالجنيها‏)‏‏.‏
متفق عليه‏.‏
قوله ‏(‏خالجنيها‏)‏ أي نازعنيها‏.‏ ومعنى هذا الكلام الإنكار عليه في جهره أو رفع صوته بحيث أسمع غيره لا عن أصل القراءة بل فيه أنهم كانوا يقرؤون بالسورة في الصلاة السرية وفيه إثبات قراءة السورة في الظهر للإمام والمأموم‏.‏ قال النووي‏:‏ وهكذا الحكم عندنا ولنا وجه شاذ ضعيف أنه لا يقرأ المأموم السورة في السرية كما لا يقرؤها في الجهرية وهذا غلط لأنه في الجهرية يؤمر بالإنصات وهنا لا يسمع فلا معنى لسكوته من غير استماع ولو كان بعيدًا عن الإمام لا يسمع قراءته فالصحيح أنه يقرأ السورة لما ذكرناه انتهى‏.‏
وظاهر الأحاديث المنع من قراءة ما عدا الفاتحة من القرآن من غير فرق بين أن يسمع المؤتم الإمام أو لا يسمعه لأن قوله صلى اللَّه عليه وآله وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏فلا تقرؤوا بشيء من القرآن إذا جهرت‏)‏ يدل على النهي عن القراءة عند مجرد وقوع الجهر من الإمام وليس فيه ولا في غيره ما يشعر باعتبار السماع‏) اهـ.
قلت : وللشيخ المحدث أحمد الغماري : (بيان الحكم المشروع بأن الركعة لا تدرك بالركوع) .
وللشيخ عبد الله الغماري : (الأدلة الراجحة على فرضية قراءة الفاتحة)

----------


## السكران التميمي

ننتظر الجزء الثاني حفظك الله
فأمنن علينا به

----------


## صالح بن محمد العمودي

إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## عملى هباء منثور

عندى سؤال فى حديث أبى بكره 
ألم يقل النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم لأبى بكره ( رضى الله عنه زادك الله حرصا و لا تعد ) و أختلف الشراح فى لفظة لا تعد هل هى بمعنى ( لا تعيد فعلتك هذه ) أم ( لا تعيد الركعه ) و لم يقل النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم أعد الركعه ومعلوم أنها الركعه الأولى لأنه كان حريص على إدراك الصلاه فمشى إلى الصف راكعا من دخوله الباب إلى الصف .

كما نعلم أئئمه كبار مجتهدين و أهل فتوى يعملون بإدراك الركعه بالركوع .
وأصلا الموضوع محل خلاف .
ولم ينكر العلماء الكبار على بعضهم فى هذه المسأله فكل يعمل بما صح عنده و يسأل عنه أمام ربه .
هذا ما علمت على حد جهلى و الأمر على سبيل الإستفسار و الأمر مفوض إلى المجتهدين أهل الإجتهاد .

----------


## عبد الغني القاسمي

أخي الفاضل

----------


## عبد الغني القاسمي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ، تشكر أخي الفاضل على الموضوع إلا أن لي ملاحظة في قولك " أن هذا الحديث الذي ينسبونه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لم يقله البتة " و أنت تعلم بارك الله فيك أن في مثل هذا المسائل لا مجال للقطع فيه لا في جانب الثبوت و لا في الدلالة إلا أذا كانت نصاً و تصحيح و التضعيف في الغالب هو أمر نسبي زد على ذلك أنك قد أشرت في عنوان موضوعك أنه " تحقيق الخلاف " و التحقيق أمر إجتهادي ، لعلي أعود إلى الموضوع فإني بعيد عن بيتي و مكتبتي ، تقبل تحياتي .

----------

